# [SOLVED] Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

My problem is extremely identical to this link...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f131/solved-scroll-lag-285002.html 


Yesterday, since my computer was having so many issues that I couldn't stand it, I did a System Restore back to Manufacturer Settings. Fortunately, everything was fixed, but now I have this Scroll Lag thing. 

Also, when I drag windows around it lags like crazy too. 

It Slow Lags in Notepad and in all browsers. 

I tried figuring out what Graphics Card I had but I'm not quite sure how to do this.

I went to Start > Run > msinfo32 > Components > Display 
But NOTHING was there. 

So, I went to Problem Devices under Components and it showed...
-NVIDIA nForce Networking
-Video Controller
-Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

I went to NVIDIA and tried installing their newest version of the driver for my computer but it said... "Install cannot continue; This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware."

When I go to Start > Control Panel > Add Hardware
It shows..
-NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller... and the picture has a big red "X" on it.
-A Yellow "?" and circled "!" picture for Video Controller and Video Controller (VGA Compatible).


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

Post the make/model of the PC.


----------



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

System Model: RE473AA-ABA SR2020NX NA680

Also.. When I got to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display it shows..
Yet again.. N/A for everything under "Device" but under "Drivers" it says vga.dll. At the bottom of this tab it says;
-The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
-To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
-Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer. 

I just remembered, that my friend may have added a different graphics card in my computer when he put more RAM into my computer. Because he said I needed a new one.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

See if there is any info listed for the device details.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


If not then open the case and look on the card for a model number.

Once we have determined the make/model card we can download the latest 

driver from the manufacturer website.


----------



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

The devices in question don't seem to be graphics/display related. 
They are under Network Adapters and Other Devices

-NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (I enabled this because it wasn't enabled which took away the big, red "X".) 
{1A3E09BE-1E45-494B-9174-D7385B45BBF5}\NVNET_DEV0269\4&273FFFD6&0&01

I checked for updates and got a message from wizard saying that it could not find a better match for my hardware than the software I currently have installed.



I believe the other two devices (with the yellow "?" and circled "!") are from when I plugged in my xbox controller to my computer. So, I don't think we have to worry about those. I checked for updates and got a message saying the wizard cannot find the necessary software for both devices.

Video Controller
PCI\VEN_1002%DEV_556D&SUBSYS_006D1043&REV_00\4&13D46659&0&0120

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_554D&SUBSYS_006C1043&REV_00\4&13D46659&0&0020


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*



> The devices in question don't seem to be graphics/display related.
> They are under Network Adapters and Other Devices


They are listed under other devices because the drivers are not installed.

Install the graphics driver *here*


----------



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

Downloading it now.


----------



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

Okay, I downloaded it, installed it, and restarted my computer...

and...

It fixed my problems!! Yay! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH! 

This is probably the best Tech Support Forums I have come across.


Btw... when I restarted my computer I got two strange error messages... should I be concerned?

*RTHDCPL.EXE - Illegal System DLL Relocation*
The system DLL user32.dll was relocated in memory. The application will not run properly. The relocation occured because the DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\HHCTRL.OCX occupied an address range reserved for Windows System DLLs. The vendor supplying the DLL should be contacted for a new DLL

*Warning*
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 is required to run ATI Catalyst™ Control Center. Please download and install the software from Microsoft's website.

Both only give me the choice of "OK"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

RTHDCPL.EXE seems to be related to the Realtek HD Audio Control Panel

Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 can be installed through Windows Update (if not already installed)


----------



## Daakotaa (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Graphic Driver - Lag Scroll*

RTHDCPL.EXE - Downloaded a hotfix from Microsoft and the message went away 

Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 - Downloaded this and this error message went away as well. 

Thanks for the help.
All problems solved!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

